# Terra at Transworld 2010!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a fun time this year. I was overwhelmed last year so this year was a good trip to study better what was offered. I took lot's of pictures but first...Video:





 











_There were three companies that I could tell were selling 12 volt lighting systems. A new one called Darklight, Scare Products and MiniSpotlight. Pictured here is the display from MiniSpotlight. Like Scare Products, you have a wealth of choices for the 12 volt lighting. They also have a strobing unit that they used for three of the UV lights and it made the Dot Room that much better. Scare Products also had a 12 volt fake fluorescent shop light._















_Loved the aging effects on this tank. Made by Creature Corps._





_







_

_Amazingly these were vacu-form walls that Nightscream Studios fashioned into a walk-in crypt._















_I loved the outlandish and huge decorations from Big Stuff, Inc._















_Masks and cats from Big Stuff, Inc._















_How about this for a robot zombie? Gore Galore._
















_Our friend Scourge had his skulls on display at Dapper Cadaver's. Like the dog/creature skeleton on the left? Foam!_
















_Close-up of Scourge's skulls. They looked so good I got one. I didn't realize it but it's modeled from a real human skull and the copy is so real that there is no way you'd tell the difference. I would know, I have a bunch of real human skulls buried in the backyard._
















_Remember last year when Night Frights teased us with more scares for his Ghost Busts? Well, he succeeded. He had a séance table that had a skeleton pop out of the table!_


_*Continued.....*_


_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_I wish I took better pictures of the Hell Hallway but Scare Factory did an excellent job here with the zombies coming out of the walls and the entire second half of the hallway buckles and falls towards you._













_I just loved the haunting beauty of this static prop. By Steve Petals Studios._














_This web wall was a marvel to see. For three days Minion's Web just kept adding more and more webs. I took this picture on Sunday._













_Right up my alley for this year's theme. But.....GRR!, my camcorder flipped out so I missed getting footage of this but there is fiber optic sparks, strobes, fog and the cables are air whips. Then it fell towards you. By Edge Designs and Theme Decor._




_







_

_I bought one of these!!! It's a cattle prod lit with bright LEDS and a loud speaker with the exact sound. I can't wait to use this on the kiddies. They also had a terrific sounding safe chainsaw. Made by Spookyprops.com._













_I took this picture for you UnOrthoDox. The Tikis and the the I-beam is made of foam. Made by Scare Products._














_This was cool. He wears 12v gloves hooked up to a battery pack and then touches two metal swords together and they spark like crazy. Made by Shot in the Dark Scare Tools._













_I know you saw the other spider in the video but here's an up close shot. The detail was amazing and I had a hard time looking at it. I really hate spiders and this didn't help. Made by Dark Raven Designs._













_Nethercraft had several of these steampunk vacu walls._














_This was a neat idea. You paint this tooth coloring onto your teeth like nail polish. I bought a dirty yellow, black, silver (robot) and fluorescent orange. Called Fantastic Teeth and made by NuDent._




_*Continued....*_


_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_Loved the novel tombstone designs by Haunted Enterprises._














_Gore Galore came up with a fast way of making a steel drum look super gory. Put a Barrel Topper on it, LOL!_














_Another wicked awesome prop by Edge Designs and Theme Decor. Like the pole, the Power Panel hums, strobes, whips, smokes and flies open._













_The idea of having dozens of skele's on the wall looked really good. This was actually a gate for a lunging tyrannosaurus. Scare Factory._














_This is for the super geeky animatronic builders here. You get a animatronic body frame that is very adjustable and upgradeable and you throw a costume on it. I also took this picture to show you an idea that we all could do. The monster here rocked the cage back and forth. The bottom of the cage is actually sitting on a pivot point. Looked really easy to do. Animatronic frame made by AllScare.com_














_This is just a wicked costume! Hauntatorium Studios._















_At the show, The Darkness owner made this display and was a good way to see in bright light how detailed his haunt is. So, since I brought that up, let's look at The Darkness pictures..._














_Thursday night we went to check out The Darkness. This spooky lady was in the queue line._















_This endless hallway was fantastic._













_Here's a sewer endless hallway._


_*Continued.....*_



_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_Good idea here. To tone down the brightness of a fluorescent light...spray paint it!_














_I discovered a cool trick they do to add grime to wall. They throw in a boatload of sawdust into their paint. They also like using urethane to give it that horrible gloss._













_Another neat shot of the wall detailing._














_I can't tell you how excited I was to see the changes they did with 3D section. This was a fantastic illusion with the ChromaDepth glasses on._













_This was the floor!_




































_Cracked me up seeing such an evil chair as the make-up chair. In the make-up room._













_Brilliant idea. They had a very small room that was lit with blacklight so the actors working the 3D section could accurately put on their fluorescent make-up._


_*Continued....*_



_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_How about this for a workshop!_














_Grim laundry._















_When props die...._














_I went to three classes at Transworld. How to Detail your Haunt, Designing to a Theme and this picture was taken at the Monster Overload! Creating Huge Creatures._














_Another shot taken at the Monster Overload! class. Eric Lowther makes a support structure using chicken wire and electrical conduit. Covers it with cheesecloth and then covers that with Spray Foam. Shaves it into shape, covers it with Liquid Nails and then paints._













_Would you believe this was our view from the hotel?!!!_












_My haul. I got three fluorescent skeletons from Big stuff. A fluorescent gate topper. Makeup and cheat books from Wolfe Face Art (that stuff rocks!), a Scourge skull (pride and joy), Firefly Lightning Controller, 500 glow necklaces from Nicaboyne, Cd's from Poison Props and Gore Galore, half mask from Hauntatorium Studios, Detailing DVD from The Darkness, Axe Killer from Hirez00, 4 colors of Fantastic Teeth, Creature gloves from Zagone Studios, safe cattle prod from Spooky Props and a latex appliance from CFX._

_I'm not done shopping.... Now, I'm going to go through all my catalogs and whine to the hubby that I want to buy more stuff. (I've got him wrapped around my finger _


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome synopsis! I love the video. It was a ton of fun for us and we'll definitely be back next year!! Wish we could have seen the Darkness...hopefully in 2011!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Great stuff as usual!!!...more pics, more pics, more pics (in annoying kid voice)!!!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow, Terra! Great video and pictures! Your pictures are so clear, and the video edit is way fun to watch (watched it twice already). I am so glad your like my skulls and you got to purchase one at the show! Its like I was there, thank you for posting so many awesome photos and the wicked entertaining video!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job terra. I can now vicariusly go to trans world. It's greatt to see what the haunt world is up to, especaily sense I can now research a prop I saw that I might be able to use. Nice haul by the way, I'm wondering how your going to be using some of this stuff.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok Terra you know we are all thinking it but I will ask..... How long to we see you build most of the stuff you showed us?? BTW it all looks great thank you for showing us your pics and video!!!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I think I just got in the Halloween mood!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I love watching this. The tombstone leaper thing at the very end of the vid was great. Was Skultronix there? In all of the reviews I've seen no one mentioned them yet.


----------



## Lot27 (Apr 15, 2009)

Excellent post!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Terra said:


> _I took this picture for you UnOrthoDox. The Tikis and the the I-beam is made of foam. Made by Scare Products._
> _._


 I am in the planning stages of a rather unorthodox  tiki.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Good job on the video Terra! I wish I would have been able to meet up with you! I guess there's always next year!
.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Leave it to Terra to post such awesome pics and a great video! Thanks it looked very entertaining.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, great post. thanks for all the pics.

Hey can you elaborate on Night frights stuff?
I have their Ghost Bust. looks like there is a new scarcrow charater.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

AWESOME PICS!! Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

That was awesome! Love the video!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I wish I could have gone it looked so amazing! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool pics, Terra! Great camera work.
I like all the grimy looking electrical panels. Also the telephone pole with the fried bird on it.
Looks like you had a really good time.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I so appreciate all the wonderful compliments. I feel lucky that I live close so I want to be able to give the forum members who live too far away a chance to get a good glimpse of what was there. All the pictures and videos I took were focused on what us Home Haunters would like. 



billman said:


> Great stuff as usual!!!...more pics, more pics, more pics (in annoying kid voice)!!!


Allright, you win. I'll go through the pics I pull out some more. Any requests? 



jdubbya said:


> I love watching this. The tombstone leaper thing at the very end of the vid was great. Was Skulltronix there? In all of the reviews I've seen no one mentioned them yet.


No, they weren't which was surprising. They had won best new product for 2009.



icemanfred said:


> Wow, great post. thanks for all the pics.
> 
> Hey can you elaborate on Night frights stuff?
> I have their Ghost Bust. looks like there is a new scarecrow character.


Yes. He had full stands available so it looked great on other applications like the scarecrow. Also, each prop had a 'scare' in it. I noticed another one had a tiny air cannon that went off during the routine. Don't know if this is new or not but there was software available so you can talk through the character to the audience.



DaveintheGrave said:


> Cool pics, Terra! Great camera work.
> I like all the grimy looking electrical panels. Also the telephone pole with the fried bird on it.
> Looks like you had a really good time.


Loved that fried bird, LOL! I am so ticked that my camcorder wacked out (I'll admit it was user error). But, I must give credit to the hubby, he took most of the good video. We bought a Flip Video HD camera last year for the haunt and I love it. Much better than my old camcorder. And, if you noticed, most of the video is HD now!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool vid and pics, Terra Do you know which company made the last few items in the video (the animated tombstone characters)? Not that I'll be able to afford them, but I'd like to know, regardless Thanks.


----------



## HoflyLoster (May 12, 2009)

Very cool!! Thanks for the video and pics!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Garthgoyle said:


> Very cool vid and pics, Terra Do you know which company made the last few items in the video (the animated tombstone characters)? Not that I'll be able to afford them, but I'd like to know, regardless Thanks.


Oh, you have fine taste. Those are made from the big Kahuna of prop makers: Scare Factory.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

amazing pics and vid! Thank you for them. How much were the colored skeletons? They look super cool!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> This was a neat idea. You paint this tooth coloring onto your teeth like nail polish. I bought a dirty yellow, black, silver (robot) and fluorescent orange. Called Fantastic Teeth and made by NuDent.


I went to their site and they have white too! I've wanted something like this for years. Interesting how I find it in this forum! LOL! I'm at formal gatherings a lot and this could be very useful.

www.white-10.com

Great pics Terra! Thank you!

Dan


----------



## ChangedReality (Aug 17, 2009)

Those are AWESOME pics Terra! I've gotta admit that I'm rather jealous. So were you able to go all 3 days?


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Great job giving us a tour....thank you


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just popped in for a quick look at the posts and was delighted to see your posting Terra. Nice photos (as always!) and really inspirational. Some really gore-geous props there! Really impressed with the quality of what I saw. 

I think you mentioned that you took some classes. Which ones (and sorry if I missed it if you already mentioned)?


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

darn it!!!....there ya go making me jealous as all heck again!!!!
....alas, I can only dream....
Great pics, and looks like a great time had by all. thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool Pics and Video! 

Does anyone know about Nightscream Studios? I think their vacuform walls and crypt was excellent. I did look them up, but there site is still under constuction. I am especially interested in the crypt statue with the woman's hands over her face. She looks just like my innocent angel statue.

View attachment 9725


Thanks to whoever took this photo... I think it was frontyardfright.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Terra great pics thans so much for sharing with us. I am curious how much you paid for the glow in the dark skeletons. I always have a glow in the dark section in my haunt and this year I am doing the whole front yard taht way. I spray paing my own skellies for the price of a cheap blucky and some GID paint from home depot. It works great on my pumpkins too, just curious what they are getting for the items already painted.*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Terra said:


> Oh, you have fine taste. Those are made from the big Kahuna of prop makers: Scare Factory.


Thank you I thought as much, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The fluorescent skeleton pricing was a little confusing. It had three prices on it's tag. $99, $88 & $75. I asked the vendor how much he'd sell all three to me and he said $225. I like these skeletons a lot because they are not like Blucky's. They are latex props over a steel wire armature. So you can bend them however you want. Love your display by the way. I was thinking of hanging them too. Perhaps crawling over a wall...

I found their site and it doesn't list prices_ (looks like you have to contact them)_ but they have lots and lots more props: Big Stuff Gallery


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Hey Terra, do you have more pics or video of the Darkness?


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome video and pics terra, love it!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again everybody 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just popped in for a quick look at the posts and was delighted to see your posting Terra. Nice photos (as always!) and really inspirational. Some really gore-geous props there! Really impressed with the quality of what I saw.
> 
> I think you mentioned that you took some classes. Which ones (and sorry if I missed it if you already mentioned)?


I took three classes. How to Detail your Haunt _(by the owner of The Darkness)_, Haunted Overload _(Building giant props)_ and Designing to a theme by the guys at the The Dent Schoolhouse. I'm thinking of summarizing the classes I took in a blog post for everyone. I got loads of ideas that could help all of us.



MrNightmare said:


> Cool Pics and Video!
> 
> Does anyone know about Nightscream Studios? I think their vacuform walls and crypt was excellent. I did look them up, but there site is still under construction. I am especially interested in the crypt statue with the woman's hands over her face. She looks just like my innocent angel statue.
> 
> Thanks to whoever took this photo... I think it was frontyardfright.


 
All I know about them is that they were there last year. I would bet they are trustworthy. All the panels were fantastic. If I remember the coffin panels were around $500. If you would like, I could give you some of the other prices and scan the pages of the brochure that had the vacu-panels.



billman said:


> Hey Terra, do you have more pics or video of the Darkness?


I'm going through my pictures tonight so I'll get them posted up tomorrow. I looked through the video footage I took at The Darkness and it's pretty spotty. If I could cobble something together, you should see it Monday or so.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Terra said:


> The fluorescent skeleton pricing was a little confusing. It had three prices on it's tag. $99, $88 & $75. I asked the vendor how much he'd sell all three to me and he said $225. I like these skeletons a lot because they are not like Blucky's. They are latex props over a steel wire armature. So you can bend them however you want. Love your display by the way. I was thinking of hanging them too. Perhaps crawling over a wall...
> 
> I found their site and it doesn't list prices_ (looks like you have to contact them)_ but they have lots and lots more props: Big Stuff Gallery



*Cool Ill check it out, I couldnt get all the pics from the GID section I pose mine different each year, not sure what I will do this year. I will have to stick with my cheaper version though it does the trick for me and whew $225 is more than I can spend this year. Got one going to college you know LOL! Thanks for posting though I loved seeing all the great stuff*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Alrighty, more pictures:










_This was amazing. You can see in the video that she rises up into a hideous creature. But, when she is resting you can get an up close look at the craftsmanship. It looks exactly like stone but it's a latex prop. By Scare Factory_













_I know breathing gravestones have already been done but what I like was the use of it as a distraction for the violent popping up of a zombie behind the stone. By Poison Props_













_Neat application of the blacklight bubbles, a toxic waste area. By TeknoBubbles._














_Ahhh...YIKES! By Creature Corps_




_







_

_This video illusion was in the ceiling. Great effect. By Pale Night Productions._














_Loved this idea. Take four Buckies and reinforce with steel to be able to hold the coffin. 

Notice the hearse behind them? On Friday, the prop worked but I was unable to get video. But, out of the roof of the hearse popped out one of their HUGE Demons holding a victim squirming. Two other demons were in the hearse grabbing his legs. Wicked! By Scare Factory. Not my video but you can see the prop in action at the 1:33 mark: 



_ 










_Creature Corps costumes were amazing!_




_







_

_CreepyCollection had terrific zombies and dozens of them..._













_As always, the Fearscape Studios' masks were unsettling and super scary. Especially if you don't like clowns!_




_*Continued.....*_


_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_Ghost Ride Productions frozen people looked very real._













_Remember Beyond the Grave had terrific male body forms that were adjustable? They came out with females this year._














_Speaking of the male body forms...By Beyond the Grave._













_A static prop by Scare Factory with incredible detail._















_This is a still shot of the man in the grate video from Pale Night Productions. What's hard to tell is that as he beats on the grate and the platform you are on shakes violently. Then he busts a steam pipe and you get blown by fog. Really cool._















_A good shot of some of the many products by Haunted Enterprises._














_Aha! Found a better shot of the Hell Hallway by Scare Factory. First, those zombies look absolutely real. Then as you pass through the second part of the hallway, the ceiling and walls buckles and sways with strobing. Terrifying effect.

Speaking of that.... Gep Productions had the most amazing take on the vortex tunnel but alas, they didn't allow any video or photography so I'll explain it:

They call it the Haunted Hallway. Instead of the tunnel rotating, it bolts to the left and to the right and it isn't round but square. While it's doing that, black lights come on and invisible lightning painted onto the walls react. Then fast strobing and ghosts jump out at you from window drop panels. Shrieking sounds all goes on while this is happening. I like this much better then a barf machine vortex tunnel. heh._














_Cool demon and scarecrow by Johnson Animatronics._





_







_

_Halloween Productions (The Darkness' company) offers new haunt owners design services. This is one of their tiny layouts. A haunter's dream doll house..._














_The detail of Midnight Studios masks are unbelievable. See the monster boots bottom left? These fit right over your shoes and they said they'd paint them and any hair color you want. Tempting...._




_*Continued....*_


_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_Here's a another shot of NightScream Studios mausoleum made with vacu-form panels._














_Scare Products came out with a 'Mascot' line of costumes. heh._














_This was my favorite prop at the show. That pipe burst right at you with fog. Scared the blankity-blank outta me! Made by Pale Night Productions._














_That evil spider in action. Made by Dark Raven Designs._













_Not my style but still very cool. Animated tree by Distortions Unlimited._














_I fell in love with these masks. Plus...look at those prices! Made by Trick or Treat Studios_














_Hubby loved this design. Vortex Chillers took their chilled fog and put it through PVC pipe and out these nozzles. I'm thinking this is what we are going to do for our entrance._













_It was all Steampunk/mad lab at Edge Designs & Theme Decor. They also sell separate pieces of switches, gears and such so you can put them on your foamboard etc. for a more realistic look. Also, if you want to make sewer pipe using PVC, they made connectors and steam cranks to really make it real. The Darkness said they bought dozens of these connectors for their new sewer part of the maze._














_Here's another prop made be Edge Designs & Theme Decor. Every so often a terrified face appears in the wave display._














_Been a big fan of Zagone Studios ever since we got their werewolf costume. Super comfortable and now they've got way more choices._





_*Continued.....*_


_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_The Darkness Lights on! tour. What a treat to see the behind the scenes, props and detail work up close. This is a shot of the upstairs maze layout._













_Here's the downstairs layout. You first enter the maze from downstairs._















_The queue line is massive and all done in foam._














_It was tough having to walk by these bodies. Realistic barely begins to explain it._














_They amped up the gore this year. Hanging bodies everywhere._













_An easy scare we could do. Out of this sewer pipe a giant pneumatic rat!_














_Remember I was saying they amped the gore? The wall decor was super gross!_













_This was the best prop at The Darkness. This picture doesn't convey the sheer size and number of barrels on this wall. There must have been about 20 of them. In this shot, they are in their resting place. Then, the entire rack shifts towards you and all the barrels crash RIGHT at you. The only thing that keeps them hitting you are the tiny rails you see. It was tremendously loud and either this will be a super famous new prop or it will kill someone, LOL!_

_Now there were two other great props at The Darkness. Kip of Pale Night Productions made a steel frame for a ceiling that also 'dropped' on your head with a super loud crash. Gets the whole group...And there were also tipping barrels but not the typical 3 high. I think they were 6 high and about 4 stacks of them. Yikes!_















_My favorite part of the The Darkness. TerrorVisions in 3D. Using ChromaDepth glasses, blacklight and blacklight paint you get a super cool illusion. Here is the layout of the maze._













_The artistry is beautiful._




_*Continued...*_



_._


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

_Another great floor illusion._




























_I liked this idea. To add a quick depth illusion to the wall, they striped it in red and blue._













_One of the classes I took was from Eric Lowther of Haunted Overload and how he builds his giant props._














_Here's a picture of him carving the famous pumpkin that is their icon._














_Loved his other uses for giant foam pumpkins. I'm thinking of making two of these for either side of my driveway..._


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Terra.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey Terra great pics thans so much for sharing with us. I am curious how much you paid for the glow in the dark skeletons. I always have a glow in the dark section in my haunt and this year I am doing the whole front yard taht way. I spray paing my own skellies for the price of a cheap blucky and some GID paint from home depot. It works great on my pumpkins too, just curious what they are getting for the items already painted.*


Love it!!!What colors do you use?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome picture and vid Terra.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow thanks for the new pics and vid Terra. I don't think hubby would ever go for making a vacation of going to Transworld, but I sure would have a blast there. Such cool stuff. 

BTW I've been noticing your pics of mask vendor booths and checking them out. Sometimes the perfect mask can really make your display. Any chance in your show literature you came away with a vendor list of mask companies that you could post when you get a chance. I'd love to see what's out there. I just ordered a great jungle mask for a witch doctor I want to create for my Skull Island display and am still on the lookout for other inhabitants... I don't know who the company that manufactured the witch doctor mask was but I know they also made the Mime Marceau full head mask which I bought last year and want to use in a circus theme and absolutely love the quality and detail of that one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Atum (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing ... looks like a great time!


----------



## palenight (Nov 17, 2009)

Terra,

Glad you liked our props this year. Thanks so much for the kind words about all of them. Also very glad that you liked the Darkness. We worked VERY hard this year redoing it for the show. Many of the large effects we produced this year came out really well, I thought. I, of course, liked the falling ceiling and tipping barrels because we did both of those...but they were overshadowed by the falling barrel wall which is arguably the scariest animation ever made. Jim Kelly, one of our owners, actually made that. I helped a bit...but not really anything of significance and he reminded me of that many times when his piece came out scarier than mine. 

At any rate...we're really glad you and everyone else had a good time. There were a couple things we didn't quite finish like an actor fly rig that I built to fly an actor 6 feet up and 6 feet over the crowd. It'll be done in a couple weeks or so and I'll post some video when it is. I think it's going to be pretty cool when it's all said and done.

Till then...

Kip


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow thanks for the new pics and vid Terra. I don't think hubby would ever go for making a vacation of going to Transworld, but I sure would have a blast there. Such cool stuff.
> 
> BTW I've been noticing your pics of mask vendor booths and checking them out. Sometimes the perfect mask can really make your display. Any chance in your show literature you came away with a vendor list of mask companies that you could post when you get a chance. I'd love to see what's out there. I just ordered a great jungle mask for a witch doctor I want to create for my Skull Island display and am still on the lookout for other inhabitants... I don't know who the company that manufactured the witch doctor mask was but I know they also made the Mime Marceau full head mask which I bought last year and want to use in a circus theme and absolutely love the quality and detail of that one. Thanks for any help.


That mask looks great! For that type of mask, one of the first places I'd look is FearScape studios. I remember they had a few like that. Here is a list of all the other mask vendors I noticed at the show:

1313 FX Fright Zone
Beyond the Grave
Trick or Treat Studios
Hauntatorium Studios
CFX Compostite Effects
Midnight Studios
Zagone Studios
Alex in Wonderland: Super high end costumes
Arrival Mask Company
Gore Galore (oversized costumes)
HauntCostumes.com
Morris Costumes (I think they are a wholesaler though)
Creature Corps


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

palenight said:


> Terra,
> 
> Glad you liked our props this year. Thanks so much for the kind words about all of them. Also very glad that you liked the Darkness. We worked VERY hard this year redoing it for the show. Many of the large effects we produced this year came out really well, I thought. I, of course, liked the falling ceiling and tipping barrels because we did both of those...but they were overshadowed by the falling barrel wall which is arguably the scariest animation ever made. Jim Kelly, one of our owners, actually made that. I helped a bit...but not really anything of significance and he reminded me of that many times when his piece came out scarier than mine.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Kip. As you can tell I'm a fan and love the new props. And I thought the Psycho door was scary! Yes, the new props at The Darkness was terrific. Was a treat to see all the new designs especially the sewers (my favorite section)! 

*Everyone,* I forgot to mention that there was also a section of sewer that has water dripping along the walls and you walk on a grate floor that recollects the water. At the end of the sewer walkway was the endless sewer illusion. So, you are walking towards the endless sewer, your feet on the grate and you start getting peppered with tiny air cannons on both sides of the sewer walls. So, if water is running in front of the cannon, you get blasted. Great fun. There must have been 25 or so of these tiny cannons in the 15' walk. Hee!

There's a lot more surprises at the Darkness that I haven't mentioned. Let's just say it's chock full!


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

You made it almost as good as being there! Thanks for the time and effort with the vid and pics, no to mention the commentary!
You rock, girl!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Terra said:


> That mask looks great! For that type of mask, one of the first place I'd look is FearScape studios. I remember they had a few like that. Here is a list of all the other mask vendors I noticed at the show:
> 
> 1313 FX Fright Zone
> Beyond the Grave
> ...



Thanks for the leads. I'm considering the A Voodoo Zombie from FearScape. Lots of great masks out there that I wouldn't have otherwise come across if not for your help.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you so much for making the journey that most of us just can't.

Your summary was wonderful and your photos are great! The video was really fun to watch. I keep telling myself, one of these years, I'll actually take the time and get my butt out there!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your welcome. I had fun making that video. This year Transworld took a bit of a whimsical direction so I figured I'd go with it in the video.

If anyone needs me to look through a brochure for something specific, go ahead and ask. I got a request for pictures of the clowns that Haunted Enterprises offered so here they are:


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Hi Terra!....Thanks for all the great video....I was wondering if you got any video of the Night Frights Scary Halloween Props! - Night Frights Ghost Bust! booth you were talking about?......I can't seem to find any video anywhere on the net of that one for Transworld this year....Thanks!.....ZR


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

ZombieRaider said:


> Hi Terra!....Thanks for all the great video....I was wondering if you got any video of the Night Frights Scary Halloween Props! - Night Frights Ghost Bust! booth you were talking about?......I can't seem to find any video anywhere on the net of that one for Transworld this year....Thanks!.....ZR


I did. Let's see if I can make it show up here:


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Terra!.....That's great.....I'm doing the skulltronix seance scene this year so looking at all the seance ideas....Thanks again....ZR


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Terra...thank you a thousand times for sharing that great video and all those fabulous pictures. You are always so generous with your time and talent! I really enjoyed this, thanks again.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Great tour, Terra! You did a wonderful job showing us around. I especially liked the tomb where the angel rises up. So many wonderful props and effects. Thanks for sharing that all with us.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great pics Terra....thanks for sharing so we can all have the feeling that we were there too 
I really enjoyed drooling...oops, looking at them.

MsM


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing. I'd love to go to an event like that at some point.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Terra said:


> _Not my style but still very cool. Animated tree by Distortions Unlimited._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Loooove that tree! I would love to have the fog curtain too!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Man oh man, that is some awesome stuff! Thanks for posting the pics with detailed commentary.


----------



## Antimars (Jan 6, 2010)

Coming into this late...but thank you SO MUCH for sharing!! Really jealous. I am hoping I will get a chance to attend Transworld.

Great pics and vid...some (well, okay...alot) of those props are really beautiful, inspires me to get to work on this year's crop. Very nice.


----------



## SisterSinister (Jun 11, 2007)

*Like being there*

Terra,
First, I read what a great haunter you are to other attendees who met you in a restaurant. Next, the quality of your pictures are without a doubt the best I've ever seen....no shadows, no reflections, no blurring. And finally, the descriptions were so good I had no trouble seeing what you saw and understanding it completely and you seem to have same appreciation for haunts that I do. And! You've got a way with words that was humerous and informative so I just enjoyed reading it.
Hope to meet you some day. Maybe at the new Indy Haunt Fest being put on by ***** Sister Evil Clipper in June.
Sis


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you! I loved the video and pics. A wonderful way for us to live vicariously LOL!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow everyone, thanks again.

I got a request for a video of The Darkness tour and that was just the kick in the behind I needed to pull one together. I was able to make a decent enough video with the real spotty footage I got of the tour. I won't mention that hubby was in charge of the Flip Video camera and, well...you know how that goes....  

I want to once again thank Larry Kirchner, owner of The Darkness, to allow us the extraordinary opportunity to see the inner workings of such an awesome and detailed haunt. Again, this was a behind-the-scenes tour so no actors that night but he had the props, lighting and sounds all running:





 
I didn't even touch on a quarter of the cool stuff there but I'd feel bad anyway showing all the scares. Hope that gave everyone a good feel for it. It's a HUGE haunt. Reminder: the TerrorVisions section of the video is the 3D section. If you happen to have a pair of ChromaDepth glasses handy, grab 'em so you can experience this super sweet illusion. Here's an easy way to get a pair of ChromaDepth glasses. Ever notice that Crayola company came out with 3D chalk that comes with the 3D glasses? Yep, those are ChromaDepth. So, go out and get yourself a cool new toy 



maleficent said:


> I Loooove that tree! I would love to have the fog curtain too!


Okay, you know the cool thing about that tree that I didn't know about? With it you can buy a matching costume that completely makes you look like part of that tree. I bet you'd scare the daylights of some kiddies with that! 



SisterSinister said:


> Terra,
> First, I read what a great haunter you are to other attendees who met you in a restaurant. Next, the quality of your pictures are without a doubt the best I've ever seen....no shadows, no reflections, no blurring. And finally, the descriptions were so good I had no trouble seeing what you saw and understanding it completely and you seem to have same appreciation for haunts that I do. And! You've got a way with words that was humerous and informative so I just enjoyed reading it.
> Hope to meet you some day. Maybe at the new Indy Haunt Fest being put on by ***** Sister Evil Clipper in June.
> Sis


What a wonderful thing to say. 

So, Indy..huh? And, WELCOME TO THE FORUM


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

THANKSSSSSSSSssssssss Terra for the Darkness video!!!


----------



## exquized1 (Feb 12, 2010)

I loved this last video! I got 10 pairs of the chromo glasses from wisconsin dells a few weeks ago. They have 2 indoor 3d mini golf ranges that your suppose to turn your glasses in. well My whole family decided I needed them more than the wilderness. The have the website as 3dglassesonline.com if anyone needs some or take a family vacation.


----------



## palenight (Nov 17, 2009)

exquized1,

Ironically...those mini-golfs were made by HPI as well (the guys who own the Darkness) with a little help from us. Did you, by any chance, check out the haunted house and gold mine mirror maze? We did that too. It's VERY kid friendly so don't expect to be scared and it's not the world's longest haunt either...but for what it is I think it's pretty cool. At any rate, just curious...

Kip


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for the post! felt like i was there!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks for the video Terra! Great to see all the scenery and work that goes into that place. Not sure I'll ever make it to St. Louis to see it in person!


----------



## Sssgarry (Aug 29, 2009)

great stuff terra ! i was just fine... now ya got me die'n for the midwest haunters convention
to start  (rubs hands together and laughs best mad scientist laugh) hope i
get to meet some of you there , gonna make it to that one terra?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No, hubby's only got one convention a year in 'em. Perhaps next year...


----------



## exquized1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep I got to check them both out twice. And the lady taking the tickets allowed me to go back in and look a little closer at how it was assembled. I liked the saloon and the kitchen. Also thought the giant Rat like thing was cool. The Mirror maze was fun but didn't stump me. I watched for the black lines on the bottom. My son and wife kept running into them selves. It was stil very fun to go through.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Any new Pirate or Sea creature props ? Also saw a few clowns there I'm going to need to find more info on ... :lol

Wonder how they did they rigged up the swords and battery pack ? My partner did it for our industrial themed cavern haunt in 2008 using two blunt machete and a lawnmower battery strapped to his back...heh heh.. wonder if their version is safer ? ;D


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the videos and pics Terra. I wish I could go to something like that someday.


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow!! Great video and pics!! I'm so jealous...LOL I really wanted to go, hopefully next year I'll make it


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh i love the 3D clowns that's up my alley for my haunt next year  who makes them? need some ideas might try 3D


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

creeperguardian said:


> Oh i love the 3D clowns that's up my alley for my haunt next year  who makes them? need some ideas might try 3D


Haunted Enterprises makes those: http://www.hauntedvillage.com/


----------

